
Ask HN: Can you share any decision-making spreadsheets? - duncanawoods
I&#x27;m interested in discussing tools and spreadsheets we currently use for decision-making e.g.<p>- What works well and what do you find unsatisfactory with them?<p>- Are you happy with the decisions you have made with them?<p>- Can you share any examples?<p>The background is that I&#x27;m building https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thorny.io - an interactive notebook for decision-making. I want to make the decisions and reasoning we face designing software and running businesses, fast and easy. You can post your examples here or drop me a line: duncan at thorny.io.
======
duncanawoods
Here as an example to get us started from when WikiData were choosing a new
graph database:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MXikljoSUVP77w7JKf9E...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MXikljoSUVP77w7JKf9EXN40OB-
ZkMqT8Y5b2NYVKbU/edit#gid=0)

